# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  ANA inicia recepción de propuestas para reglamentar Ley de Recursos Hídricos

## gpacheco

*Lima, may. 18 (ANDINA).-* La Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA) anunció hoy que ha iniciado a nivel nacional la recepción de propuestas de los diferentes sectores involucrados en el tema, con la finalidad de elaborar el reglamento de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos.  
En ese sentido, tiene previsto desarrollar foros de confluencia institucional como encuentros, seminarios, talleres, audiencias y grupos de trabajo. 
En estas reuniones se explicarán los alcances y beneficios del Sistema Nacional de Gestión de Recursos Hídricos, de la seguridad jurídica de los derechos de uso de agua y la protección de la calidad de las fuentes naturales de agua. 
Asimismo, el régimen económico de los recursos hídricos, la importancia de la participación de las entidades públicas y organizaciones de usuarios del agua en el consejo directivo y en los consejos de cuenca a nivel nacional.  
Otros temas que se abordarán son la formulación de la política, estrategia y el Plan Nacional de Recursos Hídricos en el marco de la política ambiental, los planes a nivel de cuencas, la mejora de la infraestructura hidráulica para la distribución del agua superficial y la importancia de la extracción y uso del agua subterránea, entre otros, detalló el ANA. 
Informó que como parte del proceso de difusión, la semana pasada se realizó el seminario Análisis y Perspectivas de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos, en la ciudad del Cusco con la asistencia de más de 400 participantes.  
Otro mecanismo elaborado para recibir aportes al reglamento es vía correo electrónico y mediante un formato de propuesta descargable desde la página web del ANA. 
Las iniciativas se recibirán hasta el próximo 8 de junio para luego ser sistematizadas y proceder a la prepublicación de la propuesta general del proyecto de reglamento. 
El siguiente paso es un activo proceso de aportes a nivel nacional mediante talleres descentralizados con la participación de los sectores que hayan presentado sus propuestas.Temas similares: Artículo: MEF acepta cooperación del BID por US$ 450,000 para financiar Plan Nacional de Recursos Hídricos ANA dispone veda de acuíferos para conservar recursos hídricos subterráneos Modulo III: Liderazgo para la gestion de los recursos hídricos Adex entrega propuesta para elaboración del reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos Oficializan Ley de Recursos Hídricos para modernizar uso del agua

----------

